# May Photo Challenge



## Talysia (May 2, 2012)

I'm going with an elemental theme this month:

WATER

Water can be taken for granted - from a raging torrent to a peaceful stream, a dripping tap to a much needed drink, or even the ocean or the effects of a flood or drought.  It's so essential to life, and yet it can de devastating, too.

Standard rules apply:

- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)

Any discussion should go in the corresponding thread: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/536267-may-photo-challenge-discussion.html


----------



## Tiffany (May 2, 2012)

Posting these now as I may not have time later.
Lopwell Dam.


----------



## Tiffany (May 2, 2012)

And....
West Bay Dorset.


----------



## Talysia (May 2, 2012)

My first entry, taken this morning, when the rain was still clinging to the plants in the garden.  I saw this perfect little drop of water and decided to take a picture of it.


----------



## Mouse (May 2, 2012)

Taken today at the rezzie. It's flooded, and I got wet feet.


----------



## Dave (May 2, 2012)

My son took this but he won't enter it. If it wins he can take credit. He is a lapsed member.


----------



## Moonbat (May 4, 2012)

The River Barle in North Devon, just before I paddled it.


----------



## Moonbat (May 4, 2012)

The River Irfon in Wales, a little spot that we nicknamed the 'Washing Machine', never actually tried paddling it though


----------



## Abernovo (May 6, 2012)

We have a village tap, providing water from a spring. This little frog was taking a bath in the runoff.


----------



## Dave (May 6, 2012)

This is another photo from the same location as the first. I took this one, in case the other breaks the rules of the competition.


----------



## Mouse (May 6, 2012)

* Please click picture for full view!*


----------



## hopewrites (May 7, 2012)

Mr. Blue


----------



## David Evil Overlord (May 9, 2012)

Fish swimming above mosaic floors in the flooded basement of a fourth century A.D. church in Ravenna, Italy.


----------



## StormFeather (May 10, 2012)

Tranquility and motion


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 12, 2012)

Wai-O-Tapu : The Sacred Waters






(near Rotorua, NZ)


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 12, 2012)

The Host


----------



## Talysia (May 13, 2012)

My second entry - Rutland Water, my local reservoir.


----------



## Lilmizflashythang (May 14, 2012)

Here is my first entry.


----------



## Lilmizflashythang (May 14, 2012)

And here's number 2.


----------



## anivid (May 15, 2012)

Lac Negre, up the Pyrenée Mountains J


----------



## anivid (May 17, 2012)

On the Road, Caudiès de Fenouillèdes – 
Nikon Coolpix S210 (also called « pocket-lent »).


----------



## chrispenycate (May 18, 2012)

Water finds its own level; in this case, thirty metres above the lake.


----------



## alchemist (May 19, 2012)




----------



## alchemist (May 21, 2012)




----------



## hopewrites (May 24, 2012)

"Has it stopped raining yet?"


----------



## Alex The G and T (May 26, 2012)

Sunrise, West of the West Coast.  Goin' Salmon Fishing.


----------



## Alex The G and T (May 26, 2012)

Blustery day on San Francisco Bay.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 27, 2012)




----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 27, 2012)




----------



## anivid (May 27, 2012)

The Photo Challenge for May 2012 is now concluded
- and the Poll starts HERE: 
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/536597-poll-for-the-photo-challenge-may-2012-theme.html


----------

